# Smalley bicycle company project bike



## terrypaulkettering (Jul 17, 2017)

Picked up a smalley bicycle it has the wrong tires and missing some parts but  it's cool


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been looking for the 1893 Track Racer for a very long time. It's a completely different bar configuration though than this model you have.

I believe that this bike is 1892.  It could be a '91 but I don't have anything on the '91 models right now. 

Anyway, here's something for you on 1892 and also 1893 - probably not the exact model but it's a little something to look at.


----------



## terrypaulkettering (Jul 31, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I've been looking for the 1893 Track Racer for a very long time. It's a completely different bar configuration though than this model you have.
> 
> I believe that this bike is 1892.  It could be a '91 but I don't have anything on the '91 models right now.
> 
> ...



Do you know any good leather guys I need someone to make a seat out of what I have left. Which is just the seat frame


----------

